# PA license to transport dogs??



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

No, hadn't heard of this. Bo was transported from Arkansas, the rescue group made all of the arrangements and we just picked him up at the one stop in Allentown.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Do you have any specifics on the Law? 

Your comment "Although PA says.......according to the Law..."--who in PA is saying that?

I had thought the Dog Law revisions went down in flames and was going to be completely rewritten.

If you have any more info on this--I'd appreciate knowing. We do transports almost every weekend.

SJ


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I hate to hear of anything that will make the wonderful rescue work harder to accomplish. I hope this is not the case.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah... no idea.... I was hoping someone on here who did transports often could tell me! I got it from the woman we do dog training with, and she asked me if I knew anything about it. I never heard of it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Deb might be able to shed light on this. I remember she posted some rules and regulations for transporters and licensing. Also, not having the proper paperwork and rabies information can cause great heartache.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I found this.... 

http://network.bestfriends.org/pennsylvania/news/21071.html


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

There are a lot of puppy millers who scream and yell about rescue not having to do the same things they are required to do. They are doing their best to prevent loss of business - they make me sick. :yuck:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So as long as you are a resident of PA--you can legally transport dogs as I see it.

On the other hand, the Dept. of Agriculture is going to be getting a LOT of attention from our family in the near future.

SJ


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

So, am I reading that right.... I (being a resident of PA) can go and get a dog and bring it to PA without paying the license? Or is that wrong?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a confusing issue, and a stupid one, IMO, that our state has come up with. On one hand we have a governor who is cracking down on puppy mills and dog abuse but on the other hand we have laws like this making it harder and more expensive for PA rescues, transport groups, and out of state shelters to help dogs in need. Many of those poorer shelters in WV would never be able to afford this fee. That $375 could be better used in feeding and medicating the dogs in their shelters. In the end this could hurt rescue groups in PA by not being able to help dogs or cats from outside the state.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I had a conversation with a dog warden in Seneca County Ohio this morning, she said that they received a letter about this saying that they will need to pay the fee to transport from her Ohio shelter to a Pa. rescue so she has stopped contacting any rescues in Pa. because of it.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

I have not read the new PA laws. However, I would like to share that laws like this are being put into place to protect the dogs. Transporting of dogs from the midwest and south to the northeast has become a cottage industry. People saw this as a great way to make fast money. Grab dogs, shove them into a truck, drive to the northeast and sell the dogs in a parking lot. And yes, this was happening! 

Dogs were not seen by a vet and did not have the proper medical. Dogs were arriving by the truck load and were sick. In more than one instances dogs were dead upon arrival. 

Two, three years ago this was a major issue. I think things have improved.

Why I strongly encourage folks to work directly with a rescue group, is there is a "safety net". A reputable rescue will always take the dog back if things don't work out. What was happening is folks were getting dogs from this huge transports, discovering the dog had medical problems, behavior issues and the dogs were getting dumped into the local shelters and rescues. 

Many, many rescues work together and smaller rescues can move dogs to rescues that have waiting families. 

The transportation of dogs has become a big business and many states are looking at legislation that will protect the dogs. 

The following is an article from the GRCA-NRC site.

Running off to work, but if any questions, I will try and answer in a few hours.

Deb




What Rescues need to know - Transportation

At some time, almost every Rescue, transports dogs across state lines. In keeping with the rules of the Animal Welfare Act, there are steps we must all take. (see section 13 footnote 2 of the Animal Welfare Act) Because our dogs are not personal property and are, actually, owned by a business, we are technically transporting "in commerce". In addition the State in which your rescue is incorporated may also require the same steps for transporting intrastate. Please check with your State Department of Agriculture Representative regarding local regulations.

Each dog in transit, must be accompanied by a health certificate; issued and signed by a licensed Veterinarian, stating that the animal is "free of infectious disease or physical abnormality which would endanger the animal or animals or other animals or endanger public health". This certificate must be dated no more than 10 days prior to transport. Most Veterinarians have APHIS form 7001: while this form is easiest to use, it is not
mandatory. The certificate must include the following information:

The name, address, and Animal Care Facility License number, should your state require a license.

The name and address of the individual, or Rescue Organization receiving the dog. If going to another Rescue, in a state that requires licensure, their license number must be included.

A description of the dog which shall include:

a.) Species and breed
b.) Sex
c.) Date of birth, if known
d.) Color and any distinctive markings
e.) The name and address of the person, pound, shelter from which the dog was purchased or acquired.
f.) A statement that the shelter, pound, Rescue, has held the dog for the
mandatory 5 days prior to release, to allow the owner/owners to claim the
dog.

A copy of this form must be a permanent part of the dog's file. Failure to comply could result in the loss of licensure. A copy of the Animal Welfare Act can be obtained from
http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/legistat/awa.htm.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This PA law is making all out of state shelters the same as out of state dealers. Thus all out of state shelters must follow the below if they want to send dogs to PA rescues......

*



§ 459-209. Out-of-state dealer license; application; fee; prohibitions

Click to expand...

*


> (A) OUT-OF-STATE DEALERS.-- All out-of-state dealers shall on or before January 1 of each year, apply to the secretary for an out-of-state dealer license. The fee for such license shall be $ 300, plus appropriate kennel license fees required under section 206. All fees collected under this section shall be remitted to the State Treasury for credit to the Dog Law Restricted Account.





> *What does this mean?
> 
> *According to the PA Dog Law, the out-of-state sending entity (e.g., kennel, shelter, rescue) must have a PA out-of-state dealer license with the Department of Agriculture from Pennsylvania.
> 
> ...


*



Still confused?

Click to expand...

*


> *An interview with Jessie Smith*
> 
> Nicole Saunders, the PA Team Leader, found the law to be very confusing and contacted Jessie Smith, Special Deputy Secretary of Dog Law Enforcement for the PA Department of Agriculture for an interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

After hearing a transport horror story today, I have to agree with Deb. A number of dogs, some in crates too small with no food and water, on a 19 hour trip in a regular old van pulled into a rescue to be dropped off. A few people were horrified with this situation and heads may roll...This was not expected when the transport was set up and paid for. Clearly a huge issue...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmmm--I can't say anything why a shelter in OH got a letter from PA within the last few weeks about the license--but a friend of mine pulled off the internet info that the Dog Law that was supposed to go into affect--DID NOT.

There was such an outcry from the public (16000 comments), the dog law was pulled back and is being rewritten.

If anyone has any newer info that disputes this--please let me know!

SJ


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Hmmmm--I can't say anything why a shelter in OH got a letter from PA within the last few weeks about the license--but a friend of mine pulled off the internet info that the Dog Law that was supposed to go into affect--DID NOT.
> 
> There was such an outcry from the public (16000 comments), the dog law was pulled back and is being rewritten.
> 
> ...


 
Here is the link to the PDA dog law for out-of-state regulations. 

http://www.agriculture.state.pa.us/agriculture/cwp/view.asp?a=3&q=126780

It is so broadly written I am not sure if it does or does not include out-of-state shelters that want to send dogs to PA rescues.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't have posted about the transport in the PA thread...


----------

